# A/C(actually heat pump) Ameristar vs. other Brand



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

I have searched the forums and have gathered the following...
Install job more important than equipment.
Use licensed, insured company.
Got all that.

My guy is not pushing Ameristar 13 seer but it seems to be the way to go. 10yr parts warrant. Hard to argue with that.

Facts: Just outside of San Antonio toward Boerne (otherwise Weeks would get the call and the job). One story, 2300 s.f., heat pump (no gas at my house). Will probably only own home another 5 or so years so I will not get my $$ back on increased efficiency on higher seer rating.

Please tell me about Ameristar vs. Trane, etc. I know they are the "same company" but different product lines.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

I have about 6-7 yr old American Standard 16 SEER 5 ton.
Got the whole system and ducts installed into our re-modeled house.

We have had to replace the variable speed fan motor every year about January.

We ditched the Install company as they ended up being a bunch of Yeah Whos and I use an old company out of Houston to go to Sargent whenever needed and gladly pay for gas.

Our tried and proven company says the variable speed is an expensive and unneccessary POS. Very difficult to wire a 2 speed in it's place but they have it figured and next time, when it fails...Any minute now...We are replacing it with tried and true old school motor and control. This next one will not be under warranty but so what I'll just pay for it and be done.

Avoid a variable/infinite speed fan motor.

Good luck


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

super-Fish-ial said:


> I have searched the forums and have gathered the following...
> Install job more important than equipment.
> Use licensed, insured company.
> Got all that.
> ...


 Ameristar or American Standard? Ameristar is basically the Trane/American Standard very basic, builder grade type equipment. It is manufactured to be a cheap alternative. It is not the same as a Trane XB, XR or XL piece of equipment. American Standard and Trane are the same equipment, difference being color and name, and Trane's high end condensers having the upgraded fan housing. If you are wanting a "cheap" install to get you 5 years and you are comfortable with the contractor, no reason to not go with that system.


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

BonesNTX said:


> I have about 6-7 yr old American Standard 16 SEER 5 ton.
> Got the whole system and ducts installed into our re-modeled house.
> 
> We have had to replace the variable speed fan motor every year about January.
> ...


And this is totally false information. Your tried and proven company may likely be someone who is afraid to learn and embrace the newer technology that is available in our industry.

If you are replacing a variable speed blower motor every year it is not because the blower motor is bad. The problem is with the design and/or installation of your system. Instead of charging you to replace the motor repeatedly, your tried and proven company should have identified the problem and offered you a solution (more return air maybe?). Instead, they see you as a sure thing customer who will be calling them yearly with a high dollar repair. You may get a little better life out of a non-variable speed motor, you may not. But guess what - after that new motor idea fails a time or 2, your tried and proven company will just blame the POS unit and convince you to just go ahead and buy a new one from them. Unfortunately this is a game that plays out daily in the HVAC industry.


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW!

Boy do you know a lot...Not.

I am just the customer and don't know all of the details.

It all stems from another know it all company, seems they are easy to come by, who did a horrible install job.

All these motors are of course replaced warranty.

My tried and true AC company of some 40+ years is pretty good, knowledgeable and reasonable.
He even has an open mind to realize he may have a thing or two to learn yet.
MY variable speed fan motor set-up is a POSâ€¦however it ended up that wayâ€¦IT is a POS.

Re read my post?
The tried and true company did not do installation.


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

BonesNTX said:


> WOW!
> 
> Boy do you know a lot...Not.
> 
> ...


He probably does know at least enough to know variable speed motors should give more than one year of service, you made it sound like you have had motor failures after switching to the new company. Just an FYI, it's usually the ECM that fails, here is a guy on Youtube that fixed his own, pretty slick:


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

BonesNTX said:


> WOW!
> 
> Boy do you know a lot...Not.
> 
> ...


I'm going to address each to your items the best way i can:

WOW! My thoughts exactly.

Boy do you know a lot...Not. There are some things I do know a lot about, and i will gladly share my knowledge.

I am just the customer and don't know all of the details. As the customer you should expect to be informed by a contractor why you are having repeated failures of the same part.

It all stems from another know it all company, seems they are easy to come by, who did a horrible install job. I'm going to assume you are calling me a know-it-all company, and that I am far from. However, I do know enough to tell you that repeated motor failures stems from a problem with something in your design or install, not the motor itself.

All these motors are of course replaced warranty. Unless you bought a 10 year labor warranty you are paying the labor to replace, correct?

My tried and true AC company of some 40+ years is pretty good, knowledgeable and reasonable.
He even has an open mind to realize he may have a thing or two to learn yet. They may very well be a pretty good, knowledgable and reasonable company. But if they have not identified to you why you are having repeated motor failures then they are not doing you justice. 
MY variable speed fan motor set-up is a POSâ€¦however it ended up that wayâ€¦IT is a POS. Your variable speed motor is not a POS, if that's the case you have been unfortunate enough to have had a new POS installed just about every January.

Re read my post?
The tried and true company did not do installation.I saw that the tried and true company did not do the installation. But, after repeated failures of the same motor, they should be looking for the source of the problem, not telling you "the variable speed is an expensive and unnecessary POS".

If you are happy with the company who tells you the variable speed motor is a POS and unnecessary, by all means continue using them and let them rig it up with a normal PSC motor and enjoy. But if you are going to come in this forum and make a blanket statement that all variable speed motors are POS and should be avoided, I'm going to respond. I have installed a lot of variable speed motor furnaces and air handlers from various manufacturers, and have found no consistent problems when installed properly.

I have provided service to numerous people on this board, and if you ask, you will likely find that I am far from the know-it-all rip you off POS companies that would steal from their own mothers. I have never claimed to know everything about anything, but I do know if I encounter an install that some other company did, where the homeowner has had multiple failures of the same part, I'm looking for the cause, not calling the part unnecessary and a POS.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Most variable speed motor failures are the result of power problems ( high / low voltage fluctuation ). Carrier started selling an aftermarket ket that claims to prevent the ( motor head ... Some call the motor drive ) from loosing that black round component that's always burnt up. I've not used one yet so I'm not sure if they work ...

BTY: Everything that breaks over and over again ... there usually has a simple reason why ... But I too call them a POS 

I doubt it's the POS motor ... It's probably the POS power company, or the POS wiring, or the POS wire connections in the breaker panel or unit, or it's just the ... Well get the idea 

I hope all works out and please let us know what finely cures the problem ..

*MB*


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

Thought I made it clear the root cause of a lot of problems of this wizz kid smart folk install was the initial installation. I think they did about a third class install with first class equipment. THAT is a long story and I do not go there anymore.

This POS motor issue is minor compared to what and where I went in a short time with those guys.

I just offered the OP guy some of my experience.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*A lot of info here and opinion*

Let me see , you get what you pay for installation and hardware ! Skimp on people who are installing it and you will have problems . Buy a cheaper unit to get by . IMOP AC fixer knows his stuff, he can keep a 14 year old American standard running , I will give my money to someone I trust . So when it comes to replace my unit , I will be using him . :texasflag


----------



## TheExtreme (Aug 17, 2010)

Two Trane heat pumps. Love them.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Trane XL heat pump WITH variable speed here. Been running like a top for going on 11 years now.

I used to be a high end custom home builder until 3 years ago or so. Every house I built had a Trane XL series heat pump with variable speed. Never had an issue with any of them. Then again, all of my systems were properly engineered and all duct work was insulated metal, no corners cut and no pennies pinched at all. The same company also did all of my work for me and my dad before me for a total of 41 years.


----------

